# Your barn? Your dream barn? Pics!



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

There are a lot of threads on here about people planning and putting up new barns so lets see them  Or the barn you dream about someday? One you just think is neat? I love the pictures... 

Neat idea- a round barn!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

well isnt that neat!!! ^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

My dream barn is one of the old fashioned ones (or I think they're old fashioned) where the stalls are all in a row and they all have those dutch doors leading out to an arena. 










That round barn you posted looks fascinating though. If I could ever build a barn I'd love to combine the two ideas in some way shape or form...no idea how but it's a dream barn, right? Doesn't _actually_ have to be realistic lol


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I love the idea of a round barn! There used to be one in my family and it was amazing to be in! If I had the money I would probably build either a round barn or just a simple barn with a few stalls in it that connected to an indoor arena. I'm a pretty easy person to please so as long as I had an indoor arena and a few stalls (maybe a washrack/tackroom or even stocks in one part) I would be good to go.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

The barn that contained this very stall. That's Northern Dancers stall in Barn 6 at the former Windfields Farm in Oshawa Ontario Canada.

I've had the pleasure of walking the length of this barn, and standing in that stall. It's a sad, sad story.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Is the barn still standing or a victim of urban development? I was in such a barn in Tennessee, a magnificient barn and not that old. It was empty and the caretaker gave us a grand tour. It was to be demolished for urban development. It was magical, I could hear mares talking to their foals, a rambunctious stallion calling, people talking in the room with the wash rack. When I mentioned this to the caretaker he said he too often heard those sounds. We understood each other.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

It's still there, and isn't going anywhere in the short term. I've walked Windfields extensively, and was until earlier this year very, very involved in efforts to work towards it's preservation. 

I'll take the high road and not go into details on why I'm not involved in the preservation efforts anymore, however. That doesn't mean I still don't care about it (much to the contrary), but I'm not the person holding the bullhorn at the front of the pack anymore, persay.

I can and will answer a lot of questions about the farm, it's past, and it's future though. I guess this should probably be in a separate thread though, I might have inadvertently highjacked this one.


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Incitatus... I'm a pretty easy person to please- so long as I have a indoor arena, maybe a wash rack... lol you sound like me! 

I love Dutch doors as well. An absolute must for my barn one day.


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

It must have bee a wonderful experience to walk the same isles Northern Dancer did. I wasn't expecting a response along those lines but it's very thought provoking... what has happened to the homes and barns of the greats. Even to imagine how they lived in comparison to our own horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

This is me at Dancers graveside. Stood there many a time. New stallion barn in the background.










The Windfields story is certainly one of greatness, followed by a whole lot of sadness. The place is but a shell of it's former self, with an unsure future. The glory and the guts of what made the place the legacy it once was is all gone.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Oshawapilot said:


> This is me at Dancers graveside. Stood there many a time. New stallion barn in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oshawa, I just seen your youtube video on it and I would love it if you made a seperate thread on it so I could learn more about it. I can't believe people are just letting that sit and waste away..


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's my Pinterest board of all if my favorite dream barn elements. WARNING: it's filled with awesome:

Dream Barn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm pretty easy to please: I like an indoor and an outdoor arena--maybe trail access... Box stalls. As for the actual layout? Surprise me! xD I've only ever been in a typical "barn isle" situation. Concrete floors, box stalls on either side. It's worked well enough for me, but that round barn is awesome looking!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Our government in it's usual wisdom is what has created the struggle for race tracks to survive. No tracks, no racing industry. It generated a lot of money thro the domino effect.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I would never build stalls overlooking the arena because of the dust the horses would be breathing.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I wouldn't want stalls like that simply b/c I would rather have my stalls have individual, & connected turnouts.

I would rather have what would be the stalls that would share a wall with the arena to be tack rooms, hay storage, tool storage, grain room, wash stalls, laundry room, restrooms and riders lounge and an office.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i like the rubber flooring. I would want the stalls to open to a dry lot pen that opened to a pasture for each horse. I would like a covered aisle way that lead to a covered arena, with some plexiglas to let in sunshine and fans mounted on each end of the arena, and each end
of the barn aisle. Solar powered, for the electricity. Off the aisle way leading to the arena would be a toilet/wash room, a couple of wash racks, and an exam chute, all covered. Plus Trees, trees and more shade trees planted on the east and west sides . It gets hot here. 
and a fine mist system for the barn, arena. The doors and gates and aisle ways would need to be large enough to easily manuever a small tractor.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

My dream barn has always been: a really huge old style barn with high ceilings (no second deck or a very narrow one at the tippy top) fairly open and includes (inside the barn) nice living quarters for me that is designed for my horses to "come inside" my home. 

Other than that, I like fully open barns with a really wide breezeway.

BTW, the idea and use of round barns is centuries old. They were (long ago) constructed in the cold country in the US more so than anywhere else.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My dream barn would have someone to clean it that is drop dead handsome, body to die for and likes to work without a shirt on. If I got to look at that who'd care about the barn. :smile:


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

There are some realy cool barns in Germany with fancy arenas. Some even have restaurants/cafes attached that overlook the main arena.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Saddlebag--Now we're talk'n ;D


----------

